# restart when i shut down



## prescient (Jun 22, 2014)

my sys  restart when i click shut down  from start .  

i manged to took those screens from error report after the shut down
restart  bug









i found a thread  with an exactly similar system to mine with the same issue . 

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=386652


----------



## Kursah (Jun 22, 2014)

Have you checked your BIOS settings as some users in that thread you linked did? Like choosing what your machine does after AC Power Loss? Most default to Shut Down.

Do you have Wake-On-Lan enabled for any reason? 

Have you checked device manager to see if there's any issues/conflicts present? Maybe try re-installing all drivers, starting with Chipset, ACPI, NIC drivers. Are you updated to Windows 8.1 or still on 8? Any more information you can provide on your situation could be helpful.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2014)

That's what you get for using Windows! /wrong_subforum


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2014)

My friend had this problem....but only after when his house got struck by lightning and partially fried his pc.


----------



## prescient (Jul 8, 2014)

it was the os . i had an old win 7  dvd and i tried  it then installed a newer  win 8.1   pro . it was ok


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 11, 2014)

Jessiny said:


> It seems I have the same problem with you, but  a little different, i just want to post a new thread to look for help!



You did... it is here --> My computer is not starting up and if it starts then it suddenly restarts on its own.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2014)

I encountered three computers where the system would start up again after being shut down:
1) Did it when there was an apparently defective IDE CD-ROM drive plugged into the motherboard.  Removed the drive and the problem went away.
2) Wake-On something kept waking it up.  I disabled all Wake-On options in the BIOS and it quit.
3) The power switch on the case was defective.  I replaced the switch with a new one from the manufacturer and it quit starting itself.

So really, it could be anything.  Just try to isolate it and look for abnormalities (like a temperamental power switch) that may point to the cause.


Edit: Will post in other thread too...


----------

